# galveston fishing buddy



## seatrek (Nov 14, 2010)

I am new to galveston and need to learn bays and near shore. Have trophy 23ft wa with 200 merc on lift in crash basin. Also have lots of rods and tackle. My boat or yours anytime. PM if interesred.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Can't send PM?


----------



## seatrek (Nov 14, 2010)

*galveston fishing buddyy*

Not sure why I can't receive pm. Are you interested?


----------

